# Virtual instruments and techniques for achieving the sound in my head



## Fenicks (Oct 17, 2020)

[deleted]


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Oct 18, 2020)

From what you’ve written, this could be interesting to look at:









Valhalla Super Massive - Valhalla DSP


Make some space. ValhallaSupermassive has been designed from the ground up for MASSIVE delays and reverbs. Get ready for luscious clouds of reverb, otherworldly delays, and swelling waves of feedback unlike any you’ve heard before. Supermassive has 18 out-of-this-world reverb/delay modes...




valhalladsp.com










VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music


VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music Plugins from Pluginboutique




www.pluginboutique.com





Iris 2 was heavily discounted a little while ago, maybe it will be again. Try checking Google if it is often discounted before spending the full price on it.


----------



## Fenicks (Oct 18, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> From what you’ve written, this could be interesting to look at:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply! I downloaded Valhalla Super Massive a few days ago and am excited to try it out. I'll take a look at Iris 2 now. Cheers!


----------

